
WikiLeaks: Murdered DNC Staffer Seth Rich Leaked Clinton Emails – Neon Nettle - blackwingbear1
http://www.neonnettle.com/news/1769-wikileaks-murdered-dnc-staffer-seth-rich-leaked-clinton-emails
======
benevol
No discussion? Is this "too political" or does nobody want to get shot in the
back, today?

~~~
vivekd
Just not sure what to say, such a horrific revelation about how much
corruption there really is in the corridors of power

